# Will chevy ltz wheels fit a HB?



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

ive seen every other 6-lug set of wheels on a hardbody: esclade wheels, denali wheels, z71 wheels, titan wheels, armada wheels, etc. but ive never seen the chevy ltz 20" wheels on a hardbody... will they fit with a hub bore? NOTE: i have seen them on a 6-lug mazda b2200 though....


----------



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

The lugs spaces are the same but the center on the HB is a lot larger and won't fit without modifing it, you have two options put longer studs and use a spacer or have the center machined to fit the chevy wheels. I have the caddy wheels and I machined the center but u might not have a problem having them wider with the ltz so the easiest is to go with a spacer and longer studs.


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

you NEVER,I mean NEVER want to put on spacers on your truck!!! I used to work in a wheel & tire shop and spacers are never good...for one thing they make your wheels stick out 2",and they are VERY dangerous,no matter if you tork them a little bit tighter,they can break(I have seen it happen more than a few times)... it is best if you have the bore machined larger to fit...but if you go that rout,you will not need longer studs,the original studs are sufficient...


----------



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

*Never had problems with wheel spacers before*

I have had them on all my trucks on the rear because most trucks are narrower in the back and make it seam right like they should go together and every single time I have to order longer studs for them on the Internet because the originals are not long enough. currently what I did with mine is machined the front and put spacers on the back makes it seams like they realy belong together.


----------

